# S/n?



## baj (Mar 24, 2014)

I have a 2010 Team Fly Ti 29er. Anybody know which of the three numbers on the bottom of the BB (frame) are the serial number?


----------



## john_steed (Jan 25, 2006)

That is a good question. I wrote down all of the numbers to be on the safe side.


----------

